# Where should I go next?



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello community,

Where do you think I should go next and why?


----------



## Odin (Feb 22, 2016)

Oregon good place for UFO sighting I hear... :::::: wooo waaa...
*would be my reason...

Seriously though, Good luck where ever you go.


----------



## Deleted member 15262 (Feb 22, 2016)

Definitely check out Washington, there's lots of hippie communities there that you can hang out for a while (work/stay) around the Seattle area, and it's BEAUTIFUL! Austin for sure too, I'm from here downtown has tons going on in April. I've heard some mixed feelings about flagstaff and the piggies are supposedly hard on bums. But Arizona in general is a great place to travel through early spring, one of my favs. Florida sucks, hard to find camp because the forest is super thick, and if you need to poop/pee be prepared to have a thousand mosquitoes land on your ass. It was miserable. St. Augustine is a great place to do some tourist shit though, and Navarre beach is a "secret" bum haven. If you go and run into Billy tell him Cat says hi. Either way, it's your choice and personal adventure, which will be dope no matter what


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 22, 2016)

Come to East WA. I house and feed you. Regrettably there is little reason to land east of the cascades, but if you do, hmu lady.

Oregon is a must, if you've never been. And Austin for that matter.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 29, 2016)

All great suggestions and reasons!

@Odin Thank you. 
@HippieGangster Will do! ::lurking::
@severin That's very kind of you. Thank you! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------

